# Uber and Lyft offer refunds



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

*(CBS) - *Uber and Lyft are going beyond apologies and offering refunds to riders who paid as much as $110 for a ride when police shut down three CTA 'L' lines during the Tuesday morning rush.

Police shut down tracks used by the CTA Red, Brown and Purple Lines for nearly three hours, from 6:45 until 9:30 a.m. A body was found on the tracks.

The city of Chicago's Business Affairs and Consumer Protection Department accused Uber and Lyft of taking advantage of riders by allowing surge rates to kick in.

[see the rest of this at CBS Chicago]


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

This is so wrong , this is not a natural disaster . This is public transportation going down , in Denver they had the new train that goes to the airport break regularly and when it did all of the train stations would surge like crazy . At least they have Uber and Lyft to get where they need to go , 10 years ago they would have just been out of luck . Ya know there's always the option of not taking and uber or a lyft and figuring something else out like ya know owning a car ?? oh but then you have to pay crazy parking fees , risk getting a parking ticket and deal with traffic which is why Uber and Lyft are so popular in cities . 

I get so pissed when I see these stories , even with natural disasters . Last thing I would be worrying about when I need to run for my life is the price for the ride


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> This is so wrong , this is not a natural disaster . This is public transportation going down , in Denver they had the new train that goes to the airport break regularly and when it did all of the train stations would surge like crazy . At least they have Uber and Lyft to get where they need to go , 10 years ago they would have just been out of luck . Ya know there's always the option of not taking and uber or a lyft and figuring something else out like ya know owning a car ?? oh but then you have to pay crazy parking fees , risk getting a parking ticket and deal with traffic which is why Uber and Lyft are so popular in cities .
> 
> I get so pissed when I see these stories , even with natural disasters . Last thing I would be worrying about when I need to run for my life is the price for the ride


Price gouging during emergencies is illegal. Though arguably this situation wasn't an emergency


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> Price gouging during emergencies is illegal. Though arguably this situation wasn't an emergency


Yeah I get it when it's an emergency and public transpiration system being shut down is not an emergency it's an inconvenience


----------



## day tripper yeah... (Dec 21, 2015)

that's because all ride share is doing is competing with public transportation.....WITH YOU AND YOUR CAR! so much for convenience coming at a premium thanks to the ride share thieves....


----------



## Rideshare.work (Jul 26, 2017)

UberDezNutz said:


> This is so wrong , this is not a natural disaster . This is public transportation going down , in Denver they had the new train that goes to the airport break regularly and when it did all of the train stations would surge like crazy . At least they have Uber and Lyft to get where they need to go , 10 years ago they would have just been out of luck . Ya know there's always the option of not taking and uber or a lyft and figuring something else out like ya know owning a car ?? oh but then you have to pay crazy parking fees , risk getting a parking ticket and deal with traffic which is why Uber and Lyft are so popular in cities .
> 
> I get so pissed when I see these stories , even with natural disasters . Last thing I would be worrying about when I need to run for my life is the price for the ride


Not to mention the driver is risking his safety as well. Should get paid.

It's almost as the general public sees us as robots who would accept a fare no matter what scenario. They blame uber for "taking advantage" of a terrorist attack or natural disaster when it comes down to the driver is actually getting paid more, not so much uber..


----------



## UberDez (Mar 28, 2017)

Rideshare.work said:


> Not to mention the driver is risking his safety as well. Should get paid.
> 
> It's almost as the general public sees us as robots who would accept a fare no matter what scenario. They almost blame uber for "taking advantage" of a terrorist attack or natural disaster when it comes down to the driver is actually getting paid more, not so much uber..


That's another thing , I'm not working for 75 cents a mile in some sort of natural disaster or terrorist attack . If I'm risking my life in this event I should be compensated a little extra . I kinda think anytime it's snowing the fares should go up (they usually because of surge but sometimes they don't)


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

A transportation shut down is not an emergency nor is a strike. It is a free market let the dice land where they may.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

When it's icy here I fully expect to be paid extra. No point in risking stuff for $10-20 an hour, lol. Pax who refuse to request rides at surge prices during those times, well.... they will be driven by someone else.


----------

